
Microsoft Deal For Large Customers: Use Live Search, Get Free MSFT Products - smackaysmith
http://battellemedia.com/archives/003447.php
======
pg
desperation

~~~
smackaysmith
That's what I thought as well. It reminded me of the Joel Spolsky article, or
was it his interview on Venture Voice -- anyway, he talked about Quattro Pro
coming out with a much cheaper price than Excel. Spolsky worried about what
that would do to Excel. The business guy said not to worry; we just beat them.

If your competitor is paying for customers in this era of free, than I wonder
if this scenario is the equivalent. I wonder how the Live dev team is feeling
about this. Do they now know what it feels like to be on the Quattro Pro team
before their product shrank to single-digit market share?

